

20 lessons about making viral apps I learned the hard way - niklas_a
http://agevik.se/post/72876032312/20-lessons-about-making-succesful-apps-i-learned-the

======
wf
I'm about halfway through building my first (public) app and am trying to prep
for launching it and this list seems pretty great, several things I hadn't
considered. Anyone care to corroborate?

~~~
harrygold
If you haven't started building your audience do so before the app is
finished, or even before you start building your app. Nothing worse than
building a better mouse trap when there's no mice. Best of luck on all your
apps.

